# Shopping on windows 7



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi guys and gals,

Hopefully you's can offer some assistance here. I bought his (black) and hers (red) Acer 5742 laptops running windows 7 home premium edition. Both laptops were setup together with the exact same software. Were using Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 for anti-virus stuff.

Problem is, mine works fine but the wifes won't allow her to shop :doublesho Whilst she thinks I've done this on purpose, I assure you I haven't. I've been through all the settings on both machines and there identical. Using both IE8 and Chrome have the same problem.

Anyone had a similar issue or know of anything I could check to fix it?

Many thanks,

Rich


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Could it be a router problem giving yours priority ?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

richard33dees said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> Hopefully you's can offer some assistance here. I bought his (black) and hers (red) Acer 5742 laptops running windows 7 home premium edition. Both laptops were setup together with the exact same software. Were using Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 for anti-virus stuff.
> 
> ...


And you're complaining!!, where can i buy one of these laptops that will stop er indoors from shopping!!


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

GSD said:


> Could it be a router problem giving yours priority ?


Thanks for the reply, it has the same problem when it is the only one connected through the router. I've tried it wired and wireless and still has the same trouble.

The first item added to the basket will show, then when you click view basket the item will disappear. On top of that, if more than one item is added then the previous items are deleted.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

spursfan said:


> And you're complaining!!, where can i buy one of these laptops that will stop er indoors from shopping!!


:devil: am not but she is, duno which is worse :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

It's not the router as they all use differnt waves if they were on the same one you wouldnt be able to use one when the other is on and vise versa, Have you tried resetting your other halfs? What wifi do they use b/g/n? Have you tried taking it to a friends and using it on another connection?


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

kempe said:


> It's not the router as they all use differnt waves if they were on the same one you wouldnt be able to use one when the other is on and vise versa, Have you tried resetting your other halfs? What wifi do they use b/g/n? Have you tried taking it to a friends and using it on another connection?


The router is a Huawei Echolife HG520b supplied by the devil (talktalk) and is set for 802.11b+g. The laptops will do 802.11b/g/n

I think the only option will be to factory reset it, although had hoped not to have had to do that, oh well :wall:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

richard33dees said:


> The router is a Huawei Echolife HG520b supplied by the devil (talktalk) and is set for 802.11b+g. The laptops will do 802.11b/g/n
> 
> I think the only option will be to factory reset it, although had hoped not to have had to do that, oh well :wall:


Have you set both laptops to work on the same 802.11g?


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

kempe said:


> Have you set both laptops to work on the same 802.11g?


More than likely. They've not got assigned ip addresses so presume they get new one each time so the don't conflict.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not sure why we are discussing routers or wireless access points, can your mrs access other sites? If so, then it is highly unlikely it is anything to do with your router.

Try accessing other secured (https) sites for starters and see what happens.

Temporarily disable Kaspersky suite and see if it makes any difference.

Elaborate on "cannot access shopping site"


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Can't remember if i tried it with the kaspersky turned off or not, will try tonight. I know accessing websites hasn't been an issue, will have to check tonight if any of them are https or not.

If she goes onto next directory for instance, she can happily few all the pages, drop downs, popup windows etc. But if she clicks 'add to bag' then the item may/may not go to the bag. If it does and she clicks on another item to buy, the first or both items will delete from the bag. Sometimes the basket can show 3 or more items but when you click you view them they have been deleted. We have tried the same items on my lappy and it works no problem. Some other websites have given a msg that there is a brower error, I've uninstalled Chrome and reinstalled it, not sure if this can be done with IE8 but both give same msg.

I've also checked the cookies settings and there all set to allow all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Try adding the site to ALWAYS allow cookies list in internet explorer (Tools > Internet Options > Privacy > Sites), see if behavior changes. If not, I would suggest kaspersky internet security is blocking cookies it believes are malicious.


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

I switched Kaspersky off and tried both, still the same. I checked cookies were always allowed, they were. 4x DVD's later and too many hours, the restore is nearly complete, fingers crossed this works!


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

richard33dees said:


> 4x DVD's later and too many hours, the restore is nearly complete, fingers crossed this works!


Finally finished restoring at 2.30am, thankfully the hassle of reinstalling windows and the Acer enhancements was worth it  All resolved now, thanks all :thumb:


----------

